# Wingit Broadcasts :)



## KZOR (20/11/20)

I was asked to post the links to my Thursday evening live shows here.
I realize i am not a popular figure on this forum so please just send a pm if the majority does not want this and i will remove the thread. No questions asked.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## jprossouw (20/11/20)

Nee wat oom, moet niks verwyder nie. Daar is baie mense wat die shows geniet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked (20/11/20)

KZOR said:


> ... *please just send a pm if the majority does not want this and i will remove the thread... *




@KZOR 
What utter BS!!! Since when do forumites decide on which posts - and by whom - will be allowed? That is the prerogative of Admin only - and *only* if your post is not allowed *in terms of forum rules* - not in terms of how many forumites like it. 

If you remove this post I'm going to protest. This election was rigged! Fraudulent! Dead people voting!

*TO THOSE WHO DO NOT LIKE KZOR: *
May I remind you that there is an Ignore function. Click on that and KZOR's posts will not be visible to you. 
It's that simple.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (20/11/20)

Don't sell yourself short bro .... nuff said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/11/20)

I’m trying to figure out why anyone would have a problem with @KZOR or the videos? I’m watching the video on TV now and I actually think we need more of the well-informed people doing casual chats like this. @KZOR if I may offer a suggestion... have you considered getting guests on for the shows? I’m thinking, for instance, getting @Rob Fisher on for a chat about high-end products, some of the vendors to chat about the industry, some of the mech boffins for (duh) a chat about running mechs, get some of the girls on the forum to chat about being a lady in the vape scene, DIY boffins etc etc. 
I think it would be a great way to create additional content and get the community involved at the same time?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Timwis (20/11/20)

I get a notification pinging up on my desktop, i watch in silence but i am a Wing-It viewer  but i always watch after it's been broadcast live. I don't tend to watch Youtubers in general and that includes most Vape reviewers because most you can just tell if vaping didn't exist they would still be on there broadcasting it's really all about them "legends in their own lunch hour tossers" but there are exceptions so no idea why @KZOR would not be popular on here, that's their loss!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/11/20)

@KZOR I also like that Paramour SBS. I see it is listed for $79.99, so around $20 more than the Mixx.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/20)

I try not to skip a Wing it - great fun and a bunch of clever, witty people - @KZOR keep it up .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

